# New XD .45 Compact has arrived



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

My XD .45 C finally arrived today at my local FFL. I must say I really enjoy the feel of this firearm, very simlar feel to my Glock 23 size. This pictures are with the shorty magazine, the package also came with the extended mag and all the XD goodies. I will let you guys know how it shoots when I take it out this weekend! Now I just have to wait a couple more days for my Glock 26, its like early christmas.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats on the XD45c, you'll like it the more you shoot it, its a good gun,mine is in Dark Earth.
My next buy is also going to be a Glock 26.... You got good taste...


----------



## JonathanS (May 18, 2008)

I just got the same one and I got 250 rounds through and I love it.It feels better than my glock 21 and it is more accurate than it also.It is my favorite out of all 4 of my guns.That is a glock 21,36 and an M&P 9mm.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah I put 200 rounds through it last week; great .45, soft shooting compared to my old 1911. Should be a great .45, I enjoy shooting my Glock 23 more though, but still a solid gun and should be great for HD


----------



## DUBYA R 2U (Jun 4, 2008)

I know you will like your new XD .45 C.

I have one and I agree it shoots softer than my Springfield
1911 Champion. But, the Champion is new and needs to be broken in
with about 500 rounds downrange. The trigger pull is way too heavy!
I decided to take it to a local gunsmith for a trigger job rather than spending much more money on ammo, with no real guarantee that
simply firing a lot of rounds thru it will fix the problem!

Thing is, all the local smith's are busy with deer season commin.
Any of you guys know of a gunsmith in the Metro Detroit Area
who only works on handguns?

Anyway....my XD shot great right out of the box,...still does.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Yep, you should definitely enjoy this one. It's my everyday carry and I also use it for the local range shoots and alternate it at the IDPA shoots I attend. Great right out of the box.:smt023


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have one just like it and it shoots great!!!

Congrats on the purchase of a great handgun


----------



## Ward Tood (Apr 1, 2008)

*XD .45 Compact*

I sold my Glock 38 and got the XD .45 Compact with 5 inch barrel and have never looked back. Great gun. With the two mags ( 10 ) and ( 13 ) it is like owning two guns. Enjoy


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome ...congrats !


----------



## jmartin (Feb 21, 2009)

XD .45 with a 5" barrel?

I thought the compact only came with 4".

Do you carry that concealed? If so - is it hard to conceal?


----------



## jmartin (Feb 21, 2009)

Ward Tood said:


> I sold my Glock 38 and got the XD .45 Compact with 5 inch barrel and have never looked back. Great gun. With the two mags ( 10 ) and ( 13 ) it is like owning two guns. Enjoy


XD .45 compact with a 5" barrel?

I thought they only came with 4" barrel on the compact (with the shorter grip)

If so - and if you carry it concealed, is it hard to conceal?

thanks


----------



## Humorris (Mar 1, 2009)

jmartin said:


> XD .45 compact with a 5" barrel?
> 
> I thought they only came with 4" barrel on the compact (with the shorter grip)
> 
> ...


The hardest part of concealing any handgun is the length of the grip. The slide runs up and down you body so its length is easily hidden.


----------

